# Epiploic appendages



## NorthstarCoder (Aug 15, 2008)

Our doctor performed a laparoscopic excision of an infarcted epipolic appendage at the same time as an appendectomy. We originally billed with an unspecified procedure code(49329) but this has been denied even after sending operative notes. Any suggestions for both a diagnosis and procedure code?


----------



## mmelcam (Aug 15, 2008)

Maybe bill the appendectomy with a 22 modifier???


----------

